# [SOLVED] nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help



## Dr33k3gmo (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know alot about computers and my English can be quite bad sometimes so sorry about that first:laugh:

The best way to discribe my problem is that when I try to start my laptop, 9/10 times it gives weird green lines and dots all in my screen and sometimes it plits my screen in two pieces so it shows my screen twice.

After windows showed the "loading bar" it gives a Bluescreen telling something about nvlddmkm.sys

Some people say it is my videocard (NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS) but I'm not sure. I've sent my laptop back to Acer twice but they keep saying they repaired it and within 2 months it gives bluescreens again =(

Please help me if anyone knows how I can fix this problem. It keeps getting worse and I need my laptop almost every day for school.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help*

Hi and welcome to TSF please follow the instructions here and attach the info to your next post http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html nvlddmkm.sys is related to your nvidia card or driver you can look for a driver update here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk I would have gotten it but you have not said if you use 32bit or 64 bit edition of win 7


----------



## Dr33k3gmo (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help*

I've been updating my drivers almost a hundred times now. I tried the newest drivers, older drivers, BETA drivers, everything.

My laptop has win7 64bit. So many people have the same problem but there are no solutions... Problem got worse yesterday... Laptop will not boot when NVIDIA drivers are installed. Now running without videocard drivers.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help*

These are nearly all STOP 0x124 errors - which are painful to troubleshoot.
Luckily (in this case) there's a couple of other STOP errors that may give us some clues. Here's a description of suggested troubleshooting: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lockup-debug-how/35349-2-int-stop-0x124-what-means-what-try.html

There is an error that points to the video card (STOP 0x116) - but it's an error that's a bit difficult to work with. Here's a couple of links describing the issues:
http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000116
http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/25912-bsod.html#post280172
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=104677&enterthread=y (applies to nVidia cards also)

BRB w/the dump file analysis'....


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help*

Ran all the STOP errors that weren't STOP 0x124. Included one STOP 0x124 in order to get the most recent results.

The errors point at your graphics card. However, you can't rule out the software until all of the older, outdated drivers are updated.

Please update or remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. Please use the following instructions to locate the most current drivers:


> *How To Find Updated Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- some driver links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers:

```
adfs.SYS     Thu Jun 26 16:52:37 2008 - Adobe File System driver
CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Dec 22 15:29:46 2006 - Conexant Modem
CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Dec 22 15:33:24 2006 - Conexant Modem
CAXHWAZL.sys Fri Dec 22 15:30:47 2006 - Conexant Modem
enecir.sys   Wed Mar 07 03:28:17 2007 - ENE Consumer IR Driver for eHome.
Manufacturer: ENE TECHNOLOGY INC.http://www.ene.com.tw/
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 - Conexant Modem
nvlddmkm.sys Wed Jul 25 12:26:17 2007 - nVidia Video driver
nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 17:01:06 2008 - nVidia nForce network driver
nvsmu.sys    Fri Feb 16 10:50:35 2007 - nVidia nForce network driver
rimmpx64.sys Sun Mar 18 23:09:34 - Ricoh Card Reader
rimspx64.sys Tue Feb 27 02:10:37 2007 - Ricoh Card Reader
rixdpx64.sys Fri Nov 17 23:07:46 2006 - Ricoh Card Reader
RTKVHD64.sys Wed Jul 18 07:32:27 2007 - Realtek Network adapter
wacommousefilter.sys Fri Feb 16 13:12:17 2007 - Wacom tablet mouse driver
WacomVKHid.sys Thu Feb 15 18:10:54 2007 - Wacom tablet keyboard driver
xaudio64.sys Tue Nov 28 19:45:04 2006 - Conexant Modem
```
Here's a summary of the BSOD analysis':

```
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Jan 11 16:45:18.242 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:44.007
BugCheck 50, {fffff8804593864c, 0, fffff88003d69bee, 5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
[B][U]Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e8bee )[/U][/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 13:40:50.402 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:32.182
BugCheck 50, {fffff88045b10044, 0, fffff88003d44bee, 5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
[B][U]Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e8bee )[/U][/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 12 07:31:40.946 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:33.727
BugCheck 50, {fffff88045730644, 0, fffff88003b70bee, 5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
[B][U]Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+e8bee )[/U][/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 15 17:24:07.544 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:11.200
BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa8004e228f8, 0, 0}
[B][U]Probably caused by : hardware[/U][/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Jan 14 18:49:53.871 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 12:13:18.071
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80094a94e0, fffff88004afafc0, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
[B][U]Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+7fc0 )[/U][/B]
[B][U]DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT[/U][/B]
PROCESS_NAME:  System
```


----------



## Dr33k3gmo (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: nvlddmkm.sys Bluescreen - Please help*

Hey everyone!

I fixed the problem today^^
Last few weeks I've been trying many solutions for this problem.

Most people told me I had to update my NVIDIA drivers.
Actually, I had to DOWNgrade my drivers!

I've installed the 179.48 drivers for my NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS and it's running perfectly!^^ (so far)

Hope this helps some more people out and thanks to everybody who helped me solving this error


----------



## kittykratt (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I have been having this issue for a couple of weeks now, and it is quite frustrating. It all began with the update of the new driver for my nVidia Geforce GT120M. I would play WoW for about an hour and my system would crash with the BSOD, giving me the nvlddmkm.sys error. Initially, it would restart and I could rummage around on the internet and such for a while before it would do it again. Eventually it got to where it would crash and restart, crash and restart, over and over again. Asus suggested a system reboot, but as I don't have my reboot discs with me, I can't do that. Either way, I started the computer in "Safe Mode" (after Googling on my phone the nvlddmkm.sys error and realizing that it was my graphics card driver that may be the issue) and uninstalled the nVidia drivers. Everything restarted just fine with the factory graphics, and I had no issues. Until I downloaded (from nVidia directly, mind you) the drivers again. I have the latest version, 8.17.11.9562, dated 11/20/2009 installed, and any old drivers are long gone, but I am still having the issue. The only way I can run my computer in Normal Mode is to disable the nVidia graphics card, which is a shame, since I am on convalescent leave and have nothing to do other than play WoW, which I can't do since I can't enable my graphics card without crashing my system. Has anyone found any sort of solution to this issue (aside than sending it to the manufacturer who will most likely render a quick fix that will only work until I load up WoW again)?


----------

